# An unfortunate accident



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wasn't sure if there was a better place for this but here goes:

It's getting close to that time of the year again.

Please take the time to work safely and review safety with employees or family before things get hectic.

This happened just a few miles from me. http://www.southbendtribune.com/article/20100325/News01/100329620/0/LIVES


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the safety reminder...sad to hear the gentleman died in the accident. Things can happen in a split second. Also, just driving on the road is crazy these days...lots of sibdivisions have sprung up near some of my hay ground in the past. A lot of those folks just do not understand farm equipment and the size of our gear and how hard it is to stop.

Be careful out there and let's have a safe haying season.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Also, just driving on the road is crazy these days...lots of sibdivisions have sprung up near some of my hay ground in the past.


Agreed^^.

If your SMV's don't look like new, replace em.

Add the reflective tape as well to define the width of the equipment.

Make sure all your hazard lights are working on both the tractor and the equipment.

I've gone as far as buying new lenses on one piece of equipment as they were getting a little cloudy and didn't seem as bright. I add lights on equipment that don't have factory lights. Been using LED's as they seem to actually catch peoples attention while they are doing important stuff like yakking on the cell phone or even worse texting while driving, (idiots)

I live a half mile from the entrance of Potato Creek State Park. Have all kind of idjits from the area's major city's. Have to say the Chicago folks are the worst. Weekends are a nightmare when everybody is heading to the park to claim a camping spot for the weekend.


----------



## haymaker1956 (Mar 18, 2010)

Last year there were 3 farmers killed in Davidson County, NC while making left turns off of roadways. Idjits tried to pass them. There used to be more cows than cars but now there's more houses than hogs. Some of these old country roads just aren't what they used to be.


----------

